# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify my father

## PT Tagus

How would you classify my father? Thanks in advance!  :Good Job: 


Wedding day (1987)

TS24sei.jpg

Lq10SA4.jpg


Now (End of "Moustache Era"  :Laughing: )

Sw41Jnr.jpg

Eyes region

iFI4iWb.jpg

----------


## Yetos

is there any African admixture?

hairs indicate something like this.

----------


## Duarte

> How would you classify my father? Thanks in advance! 
> 
> 
> Wedding day (1987)
> 
> TS24sei.jpg
> 
> Lq10SA4.jpg
> 
> ...


His father looks like a handsome Moroccan Arab when he was younger and very Portuguese when older. 
Pretty gray-blue eyes he has.

----------


## PT Tagus

> is there any African admixture?
> 
> hairs indicate something like this.


I dunno

Based on facial features I don't think there is any African admixture.

----------


## PT Tagus

> His father looks like a handsome Moroccan Arab when he was younger and very Portuguese when older. 
> Pretty gray-blue eyes he has.


My father has fair skin, he's just tanned in these wedding pics (the pics also have bad light).

----------


## Carlos

Beduino árabe enseñando el guepardo que le ha disparado. El exterminio de la vida silvestre no es exclusivo de los occidentales. 

Me tomó un tiempo responder porque me resistía a reconocer lo obvio, así que olvidé el tema y exploré para informarme sobre el mito del Conde Drácula y en esta loca Internet encontré el prueba tangible que necesitaba. Cuando hay mezclas como en todos los europeos, me he dado cuenta de que en la fuerte edad del hombre, más de treinta genes, pocos o muchos de los que se encuentran en el norte de África, etc. toman el poder que afecta a la apariencia y luego lo cambian. 


De todos modos, es un prototipo de un hombre que tiene mucho éxito entre los géneros femeninos. Saludos y recuerdos a tu madre que es muy hermosa también.

----------


## PT Tagus

Carlos

Muy extraño, en el foro The Apricity ningún usuario asoció a mi padre cuando era joven a algún fenotipo típico del norte de África.

----------


## Carlos

^^

More than African North I find Arab to some degree mixed with Atlantic. I do not know if it has happened before by Morocco because of the frizzy hair of young or maybe not and it is due to another factor. What forum do you say? I do not know, there are many forums with very rare people with avatars of hard and attractive men and women. It would be necessary to see those who are behind how they are.


You have come out more English are genes thing.

----------


## Duarte

Dear PT Tagus.
The Mediterranean people have great facility to get a nice tan.
When I spend my vacation somewhere on the Brazilian coast, I adquire the appearance of a Bedouin. The same does not happen with my wife and my son, who are much more clear than me and only get too red.
I met my wife on a Brazilian beach. I was very tanned and wore a large beard.
That's how her family met me for the first time. We are natives of the same city, Belo Horizonte.
Some time later, I went to her house for a party. I had no beard and the tan was gone. Her older sister exclaimed in amazement, "What a handsome man was hidden behind that beard and that tanned skin." And in that day, I was the big attraction at my wife's Italian family party, with everyone praising the choice she had made to be her future husband. LOL. I spent my honeymoon with her in Italy. In the photos I am beardless and whiter than a snowflake, whiter than she, including. LOLLOL.
Remember that Caucasian appearance, the fair skin and the light eyes are not an exclusivity of Europeans. Below the photo of a Berber indigenous girl and of a man, Pashtun ethnic of Pakistan.
A big hug.

Indigenous Berber with blue eyes:
Attachment 10836
Attachment 10838
Pashtun of Afghanistan with blue eyes:
Attachment 10839
Attachment 10837

https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...jB?usp=sharing

----------


## Angela

> Carlos
> 
> Muy extraño, en el foro The Apricity ningún usuario asoció a mi padre cuando era joven a algún fenotipo típico del norte de África.


There's a rule at theapricity: all Iberians are Atlanto-Med, and all southern Italians are Dinaro-Med. :)

My nanny, who became a real member of our family, is from Braga. At her wedding I saw tons of people who looked like your dad, minus the blue eyes. 

I don't think he looks North African precisely, I just think he looks very Portuguese of a certain, but by no means not the only, type.

----------


## ToBeOrNotToBe

Sicily f.e. is basically devoid of Dinaric types, only people who don't know what they're talking about call all Southern Italians Dinaro-Med (aka Litorid).

----------


## Yetos

@ Tagus,

take a look at photo 2 and photo 3.

the hair reminds Africa origin

the chin has something strange,

at photo 2 probaly had all teeth, and the jaw had a normal form,
at photo 3 the chin is different, looks more European.

I can say European with a precaution,

Hair and chin indicates more to Africa and East Med,
but that could be from very ancient times, back to palaio/Neolithic setllers of Lusitania.

----------


## calf

Serbian 

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

